# Flat Shoes?



## CellyCell (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone else like them? I don't care if they're "in" or "out" - I think it's the most comfortable, stylish pair of footwear.

How many do you own, if any? Pics of the ones you like or own is good too.

I think I own about 6/7 styles - most from Payless or Torrid.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 14, 2007)

geez this is hard. I own many pairs of flats, but also many pairs of extremely high heels. Probably... 20 odd pairs of flats, and the same of heels?

I know, I have a lot of shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Most of my flat pairs are just like pumps, but without the heels. I have about 3 pairs of ballet style ones and the rest are pointy toed.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't own any flats.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Feb 14, 2007)

I only own flats, I'm diabetic and can't wear heels. I own 4 boots, 3 sneakers, and about 10 regular, flat shoes.


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 14, 2007)

i only own a couple pairs, and i only wear one, and they are a pair of sneakers, which i rarely wear. i think i sort of have a high heel complex. i'm 5'9" and always wear 2.5 inch heels. any lower and i feel short. so in heels i am nearly 6 feet tall, and towering! it started out just cos i liked the shoes, but now i seriously feel short without them...plus i think they make your legs look better! but it's a bit ridiculous - i did my moving wearing heels...but i'm just so used to them, or err....used to being uncomfortable? :scared:

my best friend is 5' and probably doesn't even own a pair of heels. go figure. i would like to buy a nice pair of comfortable ballet flats though for spring. maybe i can transition slowly....


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 14, 2007)

I like flats, I'm picky about what kind though.


----------



## katrosier (Feb 14, 2007)

I do like the look of flats but I have cankles and think I look much better in heels. I do have atleast 6 pairs of flats though.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 15, 2007)

I love flats and I own like 6 pairs. I wear them all the time to work!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 15, 2007)

I only wear flats. I cant walk in heels b/c my feet are, well I walk on the insides of my feet and I cant balance. I also have knee problems, and holy cow, I wore really short heels the other day and I could barely walk, I had to change to tennis shoes. I have some thick heels for stuff like job interviews and weddings. I have I think 6 pairs of flats, not including stuff like tenis shoes and boots. One pair of heels. No, 2, I have a pair that matches a bridesmaid dress but I wont ever wear them again. I had knee surgery like 2 weeks before that wedding, and my knees were swollen like hot air balloons from wearing those shoes. :10:


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah i love flats for work.. they cute and comfortable but i only own a couple of pairs since i just recently started wearing them..


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 15, 2007)

I probably have about 25 pairs of flats. So I really do like them.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2007)

i love flats since i'm tall and i hate heels!


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't own any flats.


----------



## mzmephime (Feb 15, 2007)

*I love flats. I love heels as well. But I usu. only wear heels on the weekend or special occasions. I have to do a lot of walking and standing throughout the day and flats are just more comfortable.*


----------



## Morphine (Feb 15, 2007)

I never wear flats expect sneakers or Chucks.

Heels rule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm 5'4" and even though I kinda like them, I need some heel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 15, 2007)

I totally agree, I LOVE flats! I own about 6 ballet style flats..... I still want wayyy more too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the way...I thought I would mention I'm 4"11.....!! LOL! I like heels but flats are too cute!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

I only have one pair of flats. I'm only 5'0", so I'd much rather wear heels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lipjunkie (Feb 17, 2007)

i love flats but don't own many pairs since i'm so short...but i hardly wear heels either (just wedges/clogs/mules...otherwise i'd trip)


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm starting to like flats more and more, but I can't afford a lot of the ones I like (spend all my money on makeup, haha). I have a pair of black lace overlay ones and a pair of green suede ones from Aerosoles that I really like, but no more than that. Most of the time I wear sneakers. I think I'll get at least 1 more pair for this spring, since I really should have more nice flats.


----------



## SiAnn (Feb 18, 2007)

I've recently just gotten to like flats. I had to wear them while I was pregnant because my feet swelled so much those last two weeks. I still occasionally wear them now that I'm not pregnant, but I'm short so I love me a shoe with a heel to help me out in the height department. I really like the cute ballet slipper type shoes that are trendy right now.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 18, 2007)

I love em. I own 3 pairs- a black pair with bows from Old Navy, a brown pair, and polka dotted ones i got from delia's (unique but I just LOVE them).

i like flats because they're comfortable and cute, and they can work with many outfits for different occasions. like you can dress them up or dress em down. i am picky about the ones i like though. i'll have to check out payless.


----------



## monday (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm only 5'2, so i'm almost always in heels or wedges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think i have 2 sandals and one fantabulous super comfy pair of hot pink ballet flats. [i love them so much i wrote a short feature on them for a site]

here are my shoes! [this is the picture i pulled from the crocs site and annotated to accompany my short feature]







they provide fantastic cushioning plus they're very easy to clean.


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 23, 2007)

Love your height! I wish i was tall. Rock it girl!


----------



## babyangel (Mar 23, 2007)

I am the same. I love my high heels.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## MothersMilk (Mar 24, 2007)

flats only for sport shoes I would love flats for everyday live but it is not flattering me at all!


----------



## yupyupme (Mar 24, 2007)

I absolutely love flats. I used to have a really cute pair of hot pink ones that I wore a lot and they were definitely my favourite pair of shoes.

I have about 4 pair of flats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (Mar 24, 2007)

I love flats, but I can't stop buying heels, even though I don't usually wear them. Flats are great for everyday wear because I don't like sneakers.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 24, 2007)

Aw, true.

I'm not use to heels &amp; my feet hurt in them - so flats are the next best thing.

Only wear sneakers to work now.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a number of flats--ballet flats, flat heeled boots and sandals...I'm diabetic so I can't wear heels( though I'd love to!) and have managed to find quite a few nice flat heeled styles of shoes.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 25, 2007)

Dont own any flats and I pry never will. The type of shoe would not look good on me.


----------



## topazrules (Mar 26, 2007)

I think flats are cute but I find heels more comfortable and am amazed when people say flats are more comfy. I guess it's cause I have kind of high arches. My ideal is a 2 to 2 1/2 inch heel but it's hard to find non-frumpy shoes in those heights, so I usually go a bit higher.


----------



## Tina Marie (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't have any flats but I would love to have some!

I think I avoid them because of my height - I am so short but, you know what, I'm gonna pick me up some!


----------

